# Iceland airport police officer wins Miss World title.



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

SANYA, China - Miss Iceland, Unnur Birna Vilhjalmsdottir, a part-time police officer who wants to be a lawyer, was crowned Miss World 2005 on Saturday.

Miss Mexico, Dafne Molina Lona, was the first runner-up, and Miss Puerto Rico, Ingrid Marie Rivera Santos, was second runner-up in the contest in Sanya, a southern China beach resort.









Vilhjalmsdottir, 21, a part-time airport police officer, is studying anthropology and law. She was born in her country's capital, Reykjavik, and enjoys hiking, camping and playing the piano.

She said her motto is, "You are what you do."

Miss Mexico is a 23-year-old model from Mexico City who wants to be an interior designer. She enjoys riding horses, listening to jazz and reading. She told the audience, "My friends tell me, through my eyes, they see a good heart."

Molina Lona said her favorite saying is, "With strength and enthusiasm I will make things happen."

Miss Puerto Rico is a part-time model who studies marketing and finance at the University of Puerto Rico. The 22-year-old woman said she hoped to have her own business and become an actress.

She told the audience, "I would love to spend time with all the people that helped this dream come true."

_© 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Beat me senseless. I won't tell.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

94c said:


> Beat me senseless. I won't tell.


Hey Officer Unnur Birna Vilhjalmsdottir, I'm hiding something down the front of my pants FRISK ME FRISK ME


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sempergumby said:


> Hey Officer Unnur Birna Vilhjalmsdottir, I'm hiding something down the front of my pants FRISK ME FRISK ME


Now I know you had to cut and paste that name!


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Please, please, Strip search meeeeee! That's one officer who can pat me down any day!


----------



## Macboy (Oct 28, 2005)

94c said:


> Now I know you had to cut and paste that name!


No need to spell when a picture can tell all :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Reykjavik, and enjoys hiking, camping and playing the piano...


:heart:She can tickle my ivories anytime..:heart: 
Vavoom...=P~


----------

